# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  А как насчет....раздела психологической помощи

## Freya

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Предлагаю сделать раздел психологической помощи. Как вариант можно сделать закрытым. Админы, если вам интересно, пишите в личку или в аську.

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу. а психологов мы где  искать будем?
или в роли психологов будут выступать  люди, прочитавшие пару книжек на тему как перестать беспокоиться и начать жить или что-то типа того? или  людям, попавшим в какие-то сложные ситуации под видом психологов будут помогать дилетанты, а обратившиеся за помощью будут верить тем, кому еще в песочнице играть и мультики смотреть, а не советы   раздавать направо и налево? кто даст гарантию, что психологическую помощь будут оказывать люди, которые действительно могут это сделать? а если это будут те же обычные пользователи форума, то какой смысл в отдельном разделе?
вообщем, мне эта идея  не кажется разумной, более того, я вообще против.

----------


## огрызок тепла

бесплатно ни один толковый психолог на форуме торчать не будет.

----------


## Freya

я предлагаю пробовать...если професионалы у которых свой интерес (попросту говоря, которые сами через это прошли). Если важно, могу выложить сканы документов об образовании. Но в нашем мире, где все покупается, это тоже не гарантия.

----------


## riogo

*Freya* 
подозреваю что этот раздел будет не популярен, а так почитайте форум, вроди уже предлогалось

----------


## Freya

А так важно чтоб она была популярной?

----------


## stre10k

ИМХО моя проблема выполняет все необходимые в этом плане функции

----------


## Freezer2007

этот раздел пригодится только студентам психофаков для эксперементов, но те кому нужна помошь могут и в другом темку зделать, гдето такая уже была, помогли, ответили на тэсты и на мыло отправили и нам не напряжно и человеку помошь.
а по поводу спец раздела то это неправильно (ИМХО), разговоры подобные лучше вести в личку.
Freya, если ты действительно психолог то лучше создай темку и попроси там если кому надо пусть в личку пишут, и конфиденциальность соблюдена.

----------


## огрызок тепла

просто мне кажется, что пользователи форума это не подопытные мыши, на которых можно тренироваться и по чьим проблемам можно потом и курсовые всякие и прочие рефератики строчить. 
при общении с психологом слишком много нужно наружу вытаскивать, а не всем на форуме  нужен этот душевный стриптиз. есть уже куча разделов, если кому-то нужно кого-то полечить, то можно это делать в уже  созданных темах или с помощью личный сообщений. а не с умным видом сидеть в специальном разделе и   по книжкам пытаться понять человека.
это я к тому говорю,  что не каждый вот так вот  запросто захочет поообщаться с психологом, тут должен быть какой-то уровень доверия для начала. я вот даже тем, кого считаю своими, родными и близкими, далеко не все рассказываю.

----------


## Freya

> просто мне кажется, что пользователи форума это не подопытные мыши, на которых можно тренироваться и по чьим проблемам можно потом и курсовые всякие и прочие рефератики строчить. .


 это ты про кого? 




> это я к тому говорю,  что не каждый вот так вот  запросто захочет поообщаться с психологом, тут должен быть какой-то уровень доверия для начала. я вот даже тем, кого считаю своими, родными и близкими, далеко не все рассказываю.


 согласна

----------


## Freya

я предлагаю отдельный (закрытый) раздел именно для того чтобы без душевного стриптиза, на который ясное дело никто не согласен.
а  экспериментировать на людях и проводить душевную вивисекцию не собираюсь.
Ваше недоверие понимаю вполне. Появилась тут какая-то и с ходу предлагаю невесть что.

----------


## Freezer2007

чем закрытый раздел отличается от личной почты?
если в него может зайти кто либо кроме "психолога" и человека с проблемой он станет открыт

----------


## огрызок тепла

мы так и не определились. у нас кто в роли психолога выступает?

----------


## Freya

> чем закрытый раздел отличается от личной почты?
> если в него может зайти кто либо кроме "психолога" и человека с проблемой он станет открыт


 Закрытый раздел это специльно отведенное место, типа как кабюнет. Ладно не хотите как хотите. Могу через личку.

----------


## Freya

> мы так и не определились. у нас кто в роли психолога выступает?


 Я, если никто не возражает

----------


## blooddrakon

Ну для такого раздела думаю требуется как минимум несколько психологов - это раз, как правильно сказали многие люди на этом форуме уже имели опыт общения с психологами и психиатрами, или просто имеют к ним предубеждение, а по этому на откровенности идут неохотно - это два, ну и в третьих, конечно же не пойму чем вас не устраивает раздел "моя проблема" , есть конечно же люди которые просто хотели выговориться, и особо не ждут и отказываются от какой либо помощи и советов, но есть и те кто будут рады услышать мнение, и поддержку, как от профессионального психолога , так и от обычных форумчан так-же столкнувшихся подобными проблемами. Так что лично я не вижу смысла зачем отдельно создавать привилегированный раздел, да и всё-таки у нас тут победишь.ру ))

----------


## Freya

> Ну для такого раздела думаю требуется как минимум несколько психологов - это раз, как правильно сказали многие люди на этом форуме уже имели опыт общения с психологами и психиатрами, или просто имеют к ним предубеждение, а по этому на откровенности идут неохотно - это два, ну и в третьих, конечно же не пойму чем вас не устраивает раздел "моя проблема" , есть конечно же люди которые просто хотели выговориться, и особо не ждут и отказываются от какой либо помощи и советов, но есть и те кто будут рады услышать мнение, и поддержку, как от профессионального психолога , так и от обычных форумчан так-же столкнувшихся подобными проблемами. Так что лично я не вижу смысла зачем отдельно создавать привилегированный раздел, да и всё-таки у нас тут победишь.ру ))


 Отдельный раздел всмысле для того чтоб не путалось одно с другим, всмысле человек впервые попавший на форум мог выбирать : написать ли туда где можно получить професиональную поддержку, или туда где "выговориться" и получить поддержку от форумчан.
При необходимости я готова привлечь коллег.

----------


## Freezer2007

альтернатива - прикрепить выделенную тему с никами психологов в моей проблеме, первой, для того, кому надо конспирация в личку зайдут, кому просто спросить совета - в теме отпишут.
как вам такой вариант?

----------


## Freya

Отличный вариант, поддерживаю

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Отличный вариант, поддерживаю


 а ты не рубен?

----------


## ER

Боже мой, когда ж успокоитесь со своим Рубеном?!

----------


## ♣♣♣

а фиг знает кто это такой помощь предлогает

----------


## Freya

Если честно мало понимаю кто такой Рубен

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Сомневаюсь что форумчане обрадуются, если появится кабинет с профессиональной психологической помощи..  я считаю, что люди сюда приходят не для того, чтобы найти психолога или иного врача, а для того, чтобы поделиться своим мнением, проблемой или еще чем то с другими людьми, такох же как он сам...

----------


## Freya

А я тоже человек...такой же как вы все.

----------


## NoE.K.

> Сомневаюсь что форумчане обрадуются, если появится кабинет с профессиональной психологической помощи..  я считаю, что люди сюда приходят не для того, чтобы найти психолога или иного врача, а для того, чтобы поделиться своим мнением, проблемой или еще чем то с другими людьми, такох же как он сам...


 а это разве не является помощью

----------

